# Un uBlock pour iPad ou équivalent, ça existe ?



## Celtia (27 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous. Tout est dit. Marre des pubs (overdose) . Une app qui ferait le job?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Octobre 2019)

Firefox Focus (gratuit) sinon 1blocker (payant) ?
Pour les autres, pas testé


----------



## Wizepat (27 Octobre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Firefox Focus (gratuit) sinon 1blocker (payant) ?
> Pour les autres, pas testé



J’utilise 1 blocker...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Octobre 2019)

As-tu un exemple de site posant problème ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (28 Octobre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Firefox Focus (gratuit)



Salut,

je plussoie Firefox Focus, c’est un excellent bloqueur de pub pour Safari … ainsi qu’un excellent navigateur privé et safe.
Dans le solutions plus radicales et chères tu peux installer un VPN comme NordVPN ou ProtonVPN.

a+


----------



## Celtia (28 Octobre 2019)

Merci beaucoup pour vos avis. Je teste de ce pas


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je plussoie Firefox Focus, c’est un excellent bloqueur de pub pour Safari … ainsi qu’un excellent navigateur privé et safe.


je confirme aussi l'intérêt de Firefox Focus. Même si la navigation me semble plus lente…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Octobre 2019)

Par contre, firefox focus me bloque les images de twimg...
C'est dommage vu que c'est ce qui est souvent utilisé sur un autre forum où je suis


----------



## ze_random_bass (30 Octobre 2019)

Arf


----------

